# FS: DUO*DX Digital ECassette(MP3 player) - very cool!



## The_Other_One (Oct 1, 2006)

My dad got a couple of these a while ago and recently decided to sell at least one of them.  Very neat little devices.  Besides being a typical MP3 player, you can stick it directly into a standard cassette player with no converters or anything.  You can even RW/FF and skip though songs using the functions of your tape player!  Very nifty.  It also can do real-time MP3 convertion/recording.  So you can record using the mic or record onto it as you would a standard cassette!

It has 96MB built in, and can be expanded using MMC cards.  It is compatable with SD cards, however, they don't fit in too well(they are slightly thicker than an MMC card.)

It comes in the original box with all the original paper work and original contence.  Many things have never even been opened, such as the case.

Dad's asking $25 plus shipping, but is negotiable.

Here's a review of one.  The picture I posted is from there.  I'll post actual pictures if you like.  My camera's just downstairs in my car 
http://gear.ign.com/articles/362/362264p1.html


----------



## Rambo (Oct 1, 2006)

If you can put it in a cassette player, how does it read it? It doesn't use Magnetic tape, does it?


----------



## The_Other_One (Oct 1, 2006)

Haven't you ever seen those converters with a wire connected to them for like CD players and what not for cars?  It's the exact same idea, just with an MP3 player intergrated.

The center/top actually looks about like the part of a tape player that reads the tape.


----------



## Rambo (Oct 1, 2006)

The_Other_One said:


> Haven't you ever seen those converters with a wire connected to them for like CD players and what not for cars?  It's the exact same idea, just with an MP3 player intergrated.
> 
> The center/top actually looks about like the part of a tape player that reads the tape.



Ohhh, so you don't actually put it _in_ the drive, you just hook it up with a cable?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 1, 2006)

Rambo said:


> Ohhh, so you don't actually put it _in_ the drive, you just hook it up with a cable?



The memory sticks go inside the "cassette", and then play using either headphones or a tape player.  Like TOO said, it's similar to the CD-to-Casette adapters, but pretend that the cable and cd player are built into the tape.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Oct 1, 2006)

That thing is sweet.


----------



## Burgerbob (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, that is cool! it has a headphone jack, right? and when its not being a cassette, what batteries does it take?


----------



## sup2jzgte (Oct 1, 2006)

Hot Damn I havent seen these for a few years now.  I used to sell them at Radiohack, back in 02-03.  These are awesome, the few that I sold the customers were VERY happy and I happen to be one of the happy customers   Yeah I bought one, but I paid WWWAAAYYYY more that $25 for mine..........I paid $150 with discount , but it was WELL worth it.  Unfortunately I have not used mine in quite sometime, because I no longer have a tape player anywhere around me, but someone needs to jump these for this $25 each.


----------



## The_Other_One (Oct 1, 2006)

Grr...  I was going to just make a video of it but the battery was dead!  I don't feel like charging it  



> Ohhh, so you don't actually put it _in_ the drive, you just hook it up with a cable?


No, it goes right into your tape player.  



> Wow, that is cool! it has a headphone jack, right? and when its not being a cassette, what batteries does it take?


Yes, it has both headphones and an input jack.  As for batteries, it uses a special battery which is basically a flattened AA 

sup2jzgte - Hehe, I also remember seeing these for much more at Sam's a while back and really wanting one.  I told dad if I still had the tape player in my jeep, I'd definetly want this thing


----------



## sup2jzgte (Oct 1, 2006)

The_Other_One said:


> Grr...  I was going to just make a video of it but the battery was dead!  I don't feel like charging it
> 
> 
> No, it goes right into your tape player.
> ...



Yeah the price was pretty crazy.  We didnt sell to many because honestly I think these were behind the times a bit much, because almost everyone has a CD player in their car and at home, so there really was not to much of a use for them, not to mention when OLDER folk asked me what they were and I explained it to them, I not only got looked at like I was a freaking rocket scientist, but I opened the flood gates for 10000000 questions that they would never understand the answers to.  Sadly the old folk were really ones that were interested,because they were about the last people on earth that still used tapes on a daily basis.  It's to bad because this is thing is awesome....................you know what I think I'm going to dig mine up and see if it still works just for ha ha's


----------



## The_Other_One (Oct 8, 2006)

Dad still wants to sell this, so I'll be sticking it on ebay unless someone here wants it.  And don't expect to wait for a cheaper price.  Dad usally wants to just use Buy it Now's


----------

